# repair heater



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

She wants to know if I can repair this heater. I said yes for about. $850.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why does she want it repaired? What's wrong with it?.....:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

That's alot for a new relief valve, just make sure this time it doesn't leak. Unless the tank is also leaking... Then you can't repair it but for just a little more money you could replace the whole thing. 

I find that a rust stained jacket has little effect on operation but definitely messes with customers head, which is why they left a little leak when they changed the relief valve about 4 years ago 

Personally I would recommend a replacement even if the glass ain't cracked, because its not really worth investing in, but I would never tell someone that something can't be fixed unless it actually can't. I give them the facts and choices for them to make an intelligent decision based on their circumstances and ability, ofcourse if a repair is done on that thing they would get my taillight warranty! (expires whe you can't see my taillights anymore)


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I think he was saying he'd replace the whole thing for only $850


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

johntheplumber said:


> I think he was saying he'd replace the whole thing for only $850


 That is what i was going for John. New Bradford 40 gallon and about an hour and a half. I wouldnt touch that heater except to drain it and haul it out of there.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

850 seems awfully cheap.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> 850 seems awfully cheap.


Seems about 500 light


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Well we charge 950 your like 100$ cheaper


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> That's alot for a new relief valve, just make sure this time it doesn't leak. Unless the tank is also leaking... Then you can't repair it but for just a little more money you could replace the whole thing.
> 
> I find that a rust stained jacket has little effect on operation but definitely messes with customers head, which is why they left a little leak when they changed the relief valve about 4 years ago
> 
> Personally I would recommend a replacement even if the glass ain't cracked, because its not really worth investing in, but I would never tell someone that something can't be fixed unless it actually can't. I give them the facts and choices for them to make an intelligent decision based on their circumstances and ability, ofcourse if a repair is done on that thing they would get my taillight warranty! (expires whe you can't see my taillights anymore)


 Heater was put in, in 1998 and original valve


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

That one is right up there with the customer who wanted to know if they could just by a new jacket.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> That one is right up there with the customer who wanted to know if they could just by a new jacket.


new jacket, thats the 3rd time i heard that in a month. never heard it before. wheres that coming from? who makes these fancy new jackets?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Man I wish I could charge these rates lol. Typical Rheem 50gal natural install for me is around $700


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

piper1 said:


> new jacket, thats the 3rd time i heard that in a month. never heard it before. wheres that coming from? who makes these fancy new jackets?


 
Eco King. They actually make different colours with zippers.Mainly for storage tanks:blink:


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Super stor will send you a cover for their older tanks for free because they always split. I've done a couple of those.
If they want a new jacket for a regular heater that's not broken you could always throw one of those useless insulation jackets on it for $500:laughing:


I think 16 years out of a regular tank water heater is pretty damn good. Around here they seem to blow out about a month after the 6 year warranty is up:no:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

mssp said:


> That is what i was going for John. New Bradford 40 gallon and about an hour and a half.


I've put in my share of water heaters. Best case: heater in open garage/basement, with direct driveway access: 2-2.5 hrs. For a quality installation. If you're doing it in less time than that, even if its a direct replacement, Id have to say your sacrificing quality for speed.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> I've put in my share of water heaters. Best case: heater in open garage/basement, with direct driveway access: 2-2.5 hrs. For a quality installation. If you're doing it in less time than that, even if its a direct replacement, Id have to say your sacrificing quality for speed.


i have done an electric heater replacement in a garage in an hour or less, i mean if the valve holds, easy wiring, easy draining tank, ect.

how hard is it to solder a few fittings and wire it up, fill it up and check that it is heating water.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok. I'll give you a little on electric. 99% of mine are Gas.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> i have done an electric heater replacement in a garage in an hour or less, i mean if the valve holds, easy wiring, easy draining tank, ect.
> 
> how hard is it to solder a few fittings and wire it up, fill it up and check that it is heating water.


 






When the copper stub-outs are an 8" spread, valve holds, it's in the garage with your van close by, and you use your hand truck to wheel out the old W/H almost full, then yes, (1) hour is possible. (although I would stretch it just because I like a slower pace.)

When I was an apprentice in S. FL, the journeyman I worked with was born and raised in Miami. He said years ago that he and his helper would swap out a 40-gal. electric W/H in Miami in 30 minutes; they showed up with the heater in their van, while the helper was cutting out the old elec. W/H, the journeyman was prepping the new one. I believe him when he told me 30 minutes.


However, from a sales point of view, your customer is not hoing to perceive the value from a plumber who is working that quickly, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

piper1 said:


> new jacket, thats the 3rd time i heard that in a month. never heard it before. wheres that coming from? who makes these fancy new jackets?


I have only heard it that one time.

Also had another H.O. ask if they could paint the water heater drain pan, because she thought it was ugly sitting next to her washer / dryer. All three were behind a closet bi-fold door. Go figure. Wonder if I could start a cottage industry of customizing jackets to match customized drain pans?


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> I've put in my share of water heaters. Best case: heater in open garage/basement, with direct driveway access: 2-2.5 hrs. For a quality installation. If you're doing it in less time than that, even if its a direct replacement, Id have to say your sacrificing quality for speed.


 So you are saying I am a bad plumber if I can do it in an hour and a half? I have been plumbing for 27 yrs I dont sacrifice any quality for speed!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

This topic reminds me of traveling to the family cottage up north. My brother one year, drove 90 mph most of the way and left at 3am, & made it there in 2.5 hrs. I've never made it there in less than 3.5 hrs. But now when someone asks him how far the cottage is from his home, he says 2.5 hrs. Cracks me up.

I think I have put in maybe 20 electric water heaters in my carreer. Most of the ones here are gas, & the vent pipe must be changed to 4in. Usually takes me 4hrs from the time ya leave, till the time the check is written out. And don't forget your time going to the bank, to actually get the funds, in your acct. So, I'm not saying anyone is full of BS, just rare that they go that fast. Then the customer wants to know a bit about the new heater, or how to light it, & so on, so that takes up time too.

And with my luck, when they do go fast & I can get to the next job, at a descent time, the customer says those 3 famous words, WHILE YOUR HERE.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Dude. Chill. All y'all on here get so irked so easy. Ever heard of a discussion? I said "I'd have to say..." Clearly it was my opinion. If you think you could enlighten me as to how to be super plumber, I'd be open to the experience. Heck if I could put in 6 heaters a day, I'd be Rollin in green! Alas, the majority of my heaters do run between 3 and 4 hrs. I change out flu and gas nipples and lots of times, especially considering that nearly all of my heaters require expansion tanks, I'll be repiping the water significantly. 

I could see a 1-1.5hr heater if it was electric, and I had prefab dielectrics and the failed heater had dropped its load before my arrival and I didn't bother leveling the new one and it was a garage entry heater with no obstructions and the HO wasn't 'helping'.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

dodgefreak8 said:


> Man I wish I could charge these rates lol. Typical Rheem 50gal natural install for me is around $700


 
WOW! what does a 50 gallon RHeem run you for cost? It's more or less 450.00 here including tax. I would get double


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Remember different parts of the country put water heaters in different places, in the warmer climates, my guess is in the garage, where I'm at there are always in the basement. So always a flight of stairs or condo's main or second level. 

I did replace one in a garage once two years ago underneath the stair case and had to remove water softener go get water heater removed, we can to lift that bad boy. Worst one ever! and it was 10 degree out. Again worst one ever


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I am surprised by how much time. 1.5 hours seems ok to me. Move the old heater, hook up the gas first I can move water lines easier than gas bada bing your done and out of there. Heater is filling while you put the flue together. Wheel the old heater out come back let the air out of the lines and fire the puppy up collect your check.


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I am surprised by how much time. 1.5 hours seems ok to me. Move the old heater, hook up the gas first I can move water lines easier than gas bada bing your done and out of there. Heater is filling while you put the flue together. Wheel the old heater out come back let the air out of the lines and fire the puppy up collect your check.


Are you including time to sell water heater check other plumbing full out ticket and bill customer?


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I am surprised by how much time. 1.5 hours seems ok to me. Move the old heater, hook up the gas first I can move water lines easier than gas bada bing your done and out of there. Heater is filling while you put the flue together. Wheel the old heater out come back let the air out of the lines and fire the puppy up collect your check.


 This is exactly what I do. Most heaters around here dont need an exp tank. i always try and put in a new ball valve. cali split on this paticular house, only 6 steps from garage to basemant.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbersteve said:


> Dude. Chill. All y'all on here get so irked so easy. Ever heard of a discussion? I said "I'd have to say..." Clearly it was my opinion. If you think you could enlighten me as to how to be super plumber, I'd be open to the experience. Heck if I could put in 6 heaters a day, I'd be Rollin in green! Alas, the majority of my heaters do run between 3 and 4 hrs. I change out flu and gas nipples and lots of times, especially considering that nearly all of my heaters require expansion tanks, I'll be repiping the water significantly.
> 
> I could see a 1-1.5hr heater if it was electric, and I had prefab dielectrics and the failed heater had dropped its load before my arrival and I didn't bother leveling the new one and it was a garage entry heater with no obstructions and the HO wasn't 'helping'.


Hey if you want to be super plumber buy a cape and some tights. Lol. If you want to do a good job just keep up the good work and just try to do your best. Far as everybody getting irked don't worry about it we might spout off but we are thick skinned.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> Dude. Chill. All y'all on here get so irked so easy. Ever heard of a discussion? I said "I'd have to say..." Clearly it was my opinion. If you think you could enlighten me as to how to be super plumber, I'd be open to the experience. Heck if I could put in 6 heaters a day, I'd be Rollin in green! Alas, the majority of my heaters do run between 3 and 4 hrs. I change out flu and gas nipples and lots of times, especially considering that nearly all of my heaters require expansion tanks, I'll be repiping the water significantly.
> 
> I could see a 1-1.5hr heater if it was electric, and I had prefab dielectrics and the failed heater had dropped its load before my arrival and I didn't bother leveling the new one and it was a garage entry heater with no obstructions and the HO wasn't 'helping'.


I did a replacement 50 gal gas heater last week. The heater was leaking, & dripping brown water. The customer had ***** & span, ultra clean white carpet, in the basement, & up the stairway. This heater was on opposite side of basement from stairway. Its raining outside, & messy. I had to tarp the whole place, before I could even start.
Don't even want to admit how long that one took, but I charged a good amount for it, & customer aint got no brown spots, or black wheel marks, or any other mark, on carpet. Cuz if they did, I'd know about it. 
Only thing I will admit, is it took me longer than 1.5hrs. :yes:

These type of customers have nice houses, they want things done thorough, not fast, they don't want no problems, they know how I do things, they tell me to just come & do it, never ask for price, & never complain about price. I could only imagine what would happen to a super fast plumber, at these peoples house. :laughing:


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

suzie said:


> WOW! what does a 50 gallon RHeem run you for cost? It's more or less 450.00 here including tax. I would get double


I can only charge $55/ hour here and my cost on the heater is $430. After 30% markup and only taking 1.5hrs to install with misc parts for install like vent fittings and di-electric unions It usually right at $700. I would be ran out of town charging $1400 to install a WH. Even at that price I have to constantly explain my heater pricing when the home owner can destroy my heater price at Ace hardware.

Almost all our heaters here are installed in basements and 1.5-2hrs is a typical install. If a water heater install takes much more than 2hrs you're not putting in enough hustle lol. There is nothing arrogant in that statement because we all know a standard swap shouldn't take much longer than that. there are certain installs that will demand more time than that but if you guys need more than 1.5hrs to replace a heater in a garage it's time to retire ;-) "stepping into flame-proof suit"


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I have two gas heaters to install on Monday. Wonder what I'm gonna do after 11AM. LOL


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

dodgefreak8 said:


> I can only charge $55/ hour here and my cost on the heater is $430. After 30% markup and only taking 1.5hrs to install with misc parts for install like vent fittings and di-electric unions It usually right at $700. I would be ran out of town charging $1400 to install a WH. Even at that price I have to constantly explain my heater pricing when the home owner can destroy my heater price at Ace hardware.
> 
> Almost all our heaters here are installed in basements and 1.5-2hrs is a typical install. If a water heater install takes much more than 2hrs you're not putting in enough hustle lol. There is nothing arrogant in that statement because we all know a standard swap shouldn't take much longer than that. there are certain installs that will demand more time than that but if you guys need more than 1.5hrs to replace a heater in a garage it's time to retire ;-) "stepping into flame-proof suit"


As long as your making good money. Seems low but I don't know what you over head is.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> I have two gas heaters to install on Monday. Wonder what I'm gonna do after 11AM. LOL


 Maybe you can go rough in a basement bath, or a small 1 bath house,that you could fit in after 11am, but you may not be able to eat lunch until 12:30pm.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> I have two gas heaters to install on Monday. Wonder what I'm gonna do after 11AM. LOL


Take a nap.:whistling2:


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Well we charge 950 your like 100$ cheaper


I thought I was doing good at $725 (plus permit fees)...hmmm


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Back in the late 70's when I was just starting out I
could do a change out in a garage on a 18" high stand in 1 to 11/2 hours but that was back before earthquake straps,expansion tanks etc, were required per plumbing code, in sunny SO. CALIF :whistling2: 
*


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

$1675 for a 50 gallon n.g. Atmospheric vent with expansion tank and pan. All day


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone swap a lowboy under a evaporator in a apartment in under a 1.5? LOL


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Maybe 21/2 hours ? *


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

mssp said:


> So you are saying I am a bad plumber if I can do it in an hour and a half? I have been plumbing for 27 yrs I dont sacrifice any quality for speed!


i agree, ive been doing this work for 23 years and i put in 40-50 gal gas tanks for under 1.5 hours on a regular basis, but also depends on customer and if i ind any other issues. the comment i get most times is "thanks for being so efficient and explaining everything to me, you did a wonderful job"....however, when i do a home warranty tank i try to get in and out as fast as possible, most times under an hour, if regular gas tanks. everyone works at their own speed and i just can not go on slow.


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

Keefer w said:


> $1675 for a 50 gallon n.g. Atmospheric vent with expansion tank and pan. All day


WOW, that price around here wont happen. i worked for a co that charged $1407 for a 40 gal gas reg vent and in 8 months i put in 5, the co im with now it is $678 plus permit and i do average of 5 a week.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

sjaquay said:


> WOW, that price around here wont happen. i worked for a co that charged $1407 for a 40 gal gas reg vent and in 8 months i put in 5, the co im with now it is $678 plus permit and i do average of 5 a week.


I hear ya. When I worked in ky. 1,100 -1,200 took a bit of convincing. It's regional. A service selling company (we'll call nexstar) said he could sell Colorado springs prices all day in Louisville. I called bull ****.


----------

